# I'm Looking For A Good Solicitor In The Iznajar/Antwquera Area



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

*I'm Looking For A Good Solicitor In The Iznajar/Antequera Area*

Hi All,

We've recently had an offer accepted on a property near Iznajar, and we are now in the position to need to instruct a solicitor.

Does anyone have any recommendations of any in the Iznajar or Antequera areas?

We have been recommended Molina Gonzalez in Antequera...but I just wondered if anyone had used them, or had any experiences of using them?

Thanks for any help.

Many thanks,

Steve


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

You don't need a solicitor or lawyer - a gestor does the same job for less money.

See this thread as well http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/660922-lawyers.html


----------

